
Work Directly in the Cloud - kiyanwang
https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/reasons-work-cloud
======
llampx
I don't see any benefit if the costs are going to be the same anyway. The time
you need to optimize your setup for the cloud can be time you use to write
code that pays your bills if you are a freelancer or self-employed.

If you are making this decision as a CTO be warned that developers worth their
salt won't be too enthused about working on $500 Acers even if your cloud game
is on point.

Lastly, most of my RAM and CPU cycles are used up by Firefox, Chrome, VS Code,
Slack[0] and other "development environment" stuff. These are programs that
need to run in the local environment and suck up a lot of RAM.

[0] - I tried running Ripcord as a Slack client and went back to Slack after a
couple of weeks because the feature parity just isn't there. For example
Ripcord doesn't support Ctrl-K to join any channel or direct message anyone,
only those that are in your Recents list.

------
znpy
It's worth nothing though, that a C5D (c5d.2xlarge) instance kept up for 40
hours/week costs $75/month with on-demand pricing and comes with 8 cores, 16
GB ram and 200GB of nVME ssd disk space.

It would be interesting to see how much would it cost to have AMI snapshots
everyday.

